# Micropigmented Eyebrows!!!



## Miss Pumpkin (Jan 25, 2007)

Yes ladies and gentleman, today I got my eyebrows micropigmented. They're super black at the moment but it will fade to a dark brown, matching my hair colour.

Let me know what you think, please!!!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jan 25, 2007)

micropigmented.... is that similar to getting ur eyebrows tattooed on?

i think the shape is really nice on you.. but it is really dark.... i would love to see this when it lightens up some...


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jan 25, 2007)

Yep it's like a tattoo, but it lasts only like 2 years, then it fades... it will be chocolate brown when it heals


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jan 25, 2007)

oh awsome....... i like it..... looks great on u.... atleast now u dont have to worry to much on filling in the brows


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jan 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 

 
_oh awsome....... i like it..... looks great on u.... atleast now u dont have to worry to much on filling in the brows
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yep!! I can swim now happy hahaha
I will still make retouch them with the angle brush and e/s (haha, I'm a perfectionist!) but at least if I'm in a rush now I have symmetrical eyebrows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I felt so naked when I didn't fill them in!!

And I want to grow them out a bit more to cover the "tattoo" so this will be a good guide!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Jan 25, 2007)

Wow, I've never even heard of micropigmented.  Sheesh, the stuff they come up with these days, I can't even keep up lol.

Anyway, they look great even though their really dark but once they lighten up I'm sure its gonna look just as nice as they nornally do =)


----------



## ..kels* (Jan 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Pumpkin* 

 
_Yep it's like a tattoo, but it lasts only like 2 years, then it fades... it will be chocolate brown when it heals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i think they look great! is the procedure the same as getting a tattoo?? needles & such?? *shudder*


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jan 25, 2007)

It is the same procedure but trust me it doesn't hurt at all! I'm thinking of getting my lipliner done too, in a very subtle colour... Just to have perfect shaped lips


----------



## amoona (Jan 25, 2007)

nice ... i've been wanting to do it but i haven't found a good place yet. i have very black thick eyebrows that i love and i'd only want to get an outline of the shape so i dont have to constantly go and get my eyebrows waxed and i can actually do it on my own!!!

do u have normally very thin eyebrows? i'm just wondering if it'll be too much since my eyebrows are already black and thick. but i'd love to get an outline done.


----------



## mistella (Jan 26, 2007)

That looks great! I want to get mine done


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks girls!!!

I'm all anxious now because I want to see the final results, but I have to wait like 2 weeks for the colour to be ready.

Amoona, even if you have thick eyebrows you can get it done. I still have hairs in mine, but you can't really see them now because it's all black from the pigment. They just reshape and fix any asymmetry you might have, and fill in gaps if you have them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My eyebrows were very thin though and I was sick of filling them in every morning!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jan 26, 2007)

they look great! the shape is awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im getting a tattoo on my foot today and i am SO nervous..i cant even imagine getting one of my face! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you are one BRAVE girl, props to you


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 26, 2007)

that looks amazing!!  I've never even heard of that procedure but it looks great and if it doesn't hurt then sign me up haha!  I have done a little too much overplucking and now I can't grow my brows back the way I want them, maybe this would help me feel better about how they look!  I have to look into this in my area!

Thanks for posting


----------



## kimmy (Jan 26, 2007)

you look great! i've been kind of thinking of getting mine tattooed, but i'm not sure. i am so sick of my natural brows though..i hate how they look so fake when i fill them in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if you don't mind me asking, how much does something like this usually cost?


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 26, 2007)

They look awesome, especially shape wise. Can't wait to see pics of when they "settle"


----------



## tadzio79 (Jan 26, 2007)

looks nice, I know the pain of having to fill in your eyebrows every morning (mine is thin and i have patches everywhere, ugh).

Was it expensive? Can't wait to see the final results! keep us posted!


----------



## user79 (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm going to be honest here and say that I don't really like them. I'm sorry I don't mean to be rude, but I think it looks unnatural, the shape too. I think you had such nice eyebrows before! I guess you'll have to post a pic when they fade a bit but right now all I can see is the eyebrows when I look at that picture. That's just my opinion though. I'm sorry if I've offended you.

I'm not a fan of tatoo makeup at all, I think it always looks weird.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jan 28, 2007)

Of course you didn't offend me, all opinions are appreciated!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When I took that pic they did look very unnatural, but after a couple days they're melting into my skin better, and some scab is peeling off revealing dark brown underneath 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All my hairs are still there as well, but they're all stuck together with the pigment at the moment... We won't really know what it looks until a couple weeks!


----------



## bebs (Jan 29, 2007)

I must say I totally love it, thats a really good idea and would like to see how it turns out when healed up


----------



## Vixen (Jan 30, 2007)

You've got a lot more courage than I do!  My eyebrows are tattooed on and there is no way I would have posted pictures of what they looked like immediately after I had them done.  

It looked like I sharpied my eyebrows on.  When I came home after my appointment, my boyfriend thought I made a huge mistake because he thought that what he saw was the end result.   

I understand what MissChievous is saying and I believe that the shape is difficult to comment on right now because it's still in that phase right now. 

When I first had the process done, my eyebrows were super harsh/hard looking and looked 'blockish' so they were not a good indication of the final result.

I don't mean to thread steal but I attached a picture, I'm on the right hand side in the picture below and this is what my eyebrows look like now - I've had them for about 4 years and I've had to touch them up once.  I just wanted to show that tattooed (in your case micro pigmented) eyebrows can look very natural after the intial peeling and healing is done.  I can't wait to see the new pictures and I'm 100% sure that they will look great.  Your eyebrows now look better than mine did on the first day I had it done!

I was super scared before to get my eyebrows tattooed because I've seen so many facial tattoos gone wrong but I'm sooo confident in the lady that I go to (she learned permanent tattooing from the man who invented it).  I'm so glad that I had them tattooed and I never have a bad eyebrow day anymore.  Also, for those who are considering getting it done, make sure you 100% trust the person doing the tattooing because it'll be on your face forever!!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jan 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vixen* 

 
_You've got a lot more courage than I do! My eyebrows are tattooed on and there is no way I would have posted pictures of what they looked like immediately after I had them done. 

It looked like I sharpied my eyebrows on. When I came home after my appointment, my boyfriend thought I made a huge mistake because he thought that what he saw was the end result. 

I understand what MissChievous is saying and I believe that the shape is difficult to comment on right now because it's still in that phase right now. 

When I first had the process done, my eyebrows were super harsh/hard looking and looked 'blockish' so they were not a good indication of the final result.

I don't mean to thread steal but I attached a picture, I'm on the right hand side in the picture below and this is what my eyebrows look like now - I've had them for about 4 years and I've had to touch them up once. I just wanted to show that tattooed (in your case micro pigmented) eyebrows can look very natural after the intial peeling and healing is done. I can't wait to see the new pictures and I'm 100% sure that they will look great. Your eyebrows now look better than mine did on the first day I had it done!

I was super scared before to get my eyebrows tattooed because I've seen so many facial tattoos gone wrong but I'm sooo confident in the lady that I go to (she learned permanent tattooing from the man who invented it). I'm so glad that I had them tattooed and I never have a bad eyebrow day anymore. Also, for those who are considering getting it done, make sure you 100% trust the person doing the tattooing because it'll be on your face forever!! 





_

 
Wow you look gorgeous!!! Your eyebrows came out fantastic!!! I hope mine will look so amazing when they heal!

I know what you're talking about hehehe my boyfriend went "look, it's like a little kid drew birds on your face!!" You know, like those M looking birds kids draw. I wanted to hit him!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




By the way I have a question, I got them done last Thursday and today (Tuesday) one of them peeled off almost completely... is this normal? It wasn't a scab, it was just a thin layer of skin... and there is colour underneath, which I believe will be the final result...I've found some little flakes on my pillow too.

Now I'm waiting for them to heal, and I want some retouching done because I like the general shape but there's a couple things I'd like to perfect (I'm eyebrow obsessed!!!) Did they retouch yours when you went for your touch up?


----------



## Vixen (Jan 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Pumpkin* 

 
_Wow you look gorgeous!!! Your eyebrows came out fantastic!!! I hope mine will look so amazing when they heal!

I know what you're talking about hehehe my boyfriend went "look, it's like a little kid drew birds on your face!!" You know, like those M looking birds kids draw. I wanted to hit him!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




By the way I have a question, I got them done last Thursday and today (Tuesday) one of them peeled off almost completely... is this normal? It wasn't a scab, it was just a thin layer of skin... and there is colour underneath, which I believe will be the final result...I've found some little flakes on my pillow too.

Now I'm waiting for them to heal, and I want some retouching done because I like the general shape but there's a couple things I'd like to perfect (I'm eyebrow obsessed!!!) Did they retouch yours when you went for your touch up?_

 
Yes, that's normal.  It was super gross when it was healing.  When I had them touched up, it was the same process again.  First black sharpie eyebrows, then eyebrows coming off/bleeding on tissues and pillows.  Then came the itchy peeling phase where chunks would fall off at a time with the final result under it!  

The first time I had it done, I went back after about 2 weeks to touch up where I lost colour.  The second time I went back 2 years after for a touch up, I only had to go once because the colour stayed. 

Your normal eyebrow shape looks great and when you return for touch ups you'll see the difference because it'll fill in places where you lost pigment.  The second touch up I went to (2 weeks after) made the eyebrows complete, so in total it took about 3 weeks for my final eyebrows to emerge.  

In case anyone was wondering, the colour on my brows is usually dark brown and it fades to a lighter brown, not green or blue.

Btw, I was looking at my previous post, I meant to say that the lady that I go to learned from the man who began/perfected permanent makeup tattooing.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jan 30, 2007)

Yay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was just wondering if it was normal that it only took 5 days, I was freaking out already, hahaha!

I like the shape and the result so far, but I'm sure with the touch ups (I think I'll have mine in around 3 weeks, when I finish exams) they will look awesome, just like yours!!!

I was a bit scared about the fading, but if they just naturally fade to a lighter brown, PERFECT!!


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 6, 2007)

Sandra, I expect an update with pics! <3


----------



## kimmy (Feb 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_Sandra, I expect an update with pics! <3_

 
me too! i'd love to see them fully healed.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Feb 10, 2007)

Well, they're not completely finished yet... They are healed, but a bit too pointy so I slightly pencil them too correct that until I go for my touch up on Feb 22nd.

Here's what they look like with a bit of pencil to correct pointyness...

When they do the touch up they'll look fantastic! I'm so glad I'll be waking up with this eyebrows everyday now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














One of them is a bit higher than the other but that's in my bone structure, and in the way I move them when I talk so that couldnt be changed


----------



## Curiosity (Feb 10, 2007)

They look absolutely wonderful! They suit your facial structure. They've healed well!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 10, 2007)

Beautiful!  They have healed nicely. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I don't think I could be brave enough to have tried that.


----------



## fairytale22 (Feb 10, 2007)

Omg they look so much better after healing! When I saw the first picture the words "Sharpie" definitely came to mind but the next set, wow, it looks really natural and gorgeous!


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 10, 2007)

wow I love them!!! they look wonderful!


----------



## kimmy (Feb 10, 2007)

they look amazing Sandra! i wish i woek up with eyebrows that perfect everyday.


----------



## Vixen (Feb 11, 2007)

OooOO!! They turned out as nice as I expected them to!!!

I know you're going to love them as much as I love mine!  ha ha ha


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks girls!!! I still have to go for the touch up, but I'm liking them so far!!!!!


----------



## user79 (Feb 11, 2007)

They do look a lot different now that they have healed. I think they do suit you.


----------



## msmack (Feb 19, 2007)

they loook absolutely fabulous! awesome!  interesting concept... might look into it


----------



## knoxydoll (Feb 19, 2007)

Wow they look pretty awesome, I would never have the balls to do something like that.


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 19, 2007)

they turned out lovely, thanks for the update =)


----------



## msmack (Feb 19, 2007)

I AM NOW VERY CURIOUS! how much would a procedure like this cost?? i have wicked (as in 'evil') little eyebrows and i would looove to have this done and wake up with perfect ones! yay!

tia!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2007)

Here in Spain it's around 150€... which is around $200

I'm sure you can find lots of places around you that do them, ask them to show you their portfolio so you find a place you trust 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just check your local beauty salons, or even do some online research!

I went for my touch up today and I have to say I LOVE THEM right now. They went all over them again, and corrected the shape (a bit rounder, and a bit thicker) following my instructions. Now they're SUPER BLACK again and I need to go thru the healing process once more. Then I'll have the definitive results 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think they're going to turn out great, the first time I wasn't too sure and they healed to look great, so now that I love them (even this though they're super black and shiny) I can't wait for them to heal!!!

Some pics taken 1 hour after procedure:



 

 



*Disclaimer:* I know in this pics I look horrible, I'm not wearing makeup, skin looks gross, etc.  but I'm doing this and posting pics of the whole process to help people who might be thinking of getting it done. It would have helped me seeing me something like this!


----------



## Vixen (Feb 23, 2007)

Wow, I LOVE them even more, I can tell they're going to heal great!!!  

The price here varies, I know a girl who had her eyebrows done for $400 (one is noticably higher than the other and I don't think it has anything to do w/ her face structure) and I saw a sign at a tattoo parlor for $100 eyebrows.  A couple girls I know went to the same lady that I did and we all paid $550.

Miss Pumpkin:  Just curious, do you speak fluent Spanish?


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Feb 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vixen* 

 
_Wow, I LOVE them even more, I can tell they're going to heal great!!! 

The price here varies, I know a girl who had her eyebrows done for $400 (one is noticably higher than the other and I don't think it has anything to do w/ her face structure) and I saw a sign at a tattoo parlor for $100 eyebrows. A couple girls I know went to the same lady that I did and we all paid $550.

Miss Pumpkin: Just curious, do you speak fluent Spanish?_

 
YAY!! Glad you like! I loooooooove yours!

I speak fluent Spanish, yep 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm Spanish hehe I was born here and all, but I started learning English when I was like 5 years old, and my boyfriend is Australian so I speak English with him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But at Uni and with family and friends it's always Spanish!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Feb 23, 2007)

Oh and for reference, some BEFORE pics!!! YUCK!! 

http://i16.tinypic.com/2n1i25z.jpg


----------



## Vixen (Feb 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Pumpkin* 

 
_YAY!! Glad you like! I loooooooove yours!

I speak fluent Spanish, yep 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm Spanish hehe I was born here and all, but I started learning English when I was like 5 years old, and my boyfriend is Australian so I speak English with him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But at Uni and with family and friends it's always Spanish!_

 
Wow!  Your english is flawless.  I knew your bf was in Australia and I thought that you must have lived in Australia then you went to Spain because your english is gramatically perfect.  I wasn't trying to make the ignorant comment that no one in Spain speaks english. It's just that I know a lot of bilingual people (my junior high and high school were french immersion).  Most of the time one language is better than the other and the main reason why I thought that you were from an English speaking country is because you know the slangs!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Feb 24, 2007)

Aawww thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well actually not many people speak English in Spain... Students and such have a medium level, but only weirdos like me who love languages actually get to the point of learning the slang and all, hehehe. And of course having a hot boyfriend who only speaks English helps too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I still have a bit of an accent when I speak, but people can't really identify where I'm from when they hear me. And my boyfriend doesnt want me to loose it, he says it's sexy


----------



## user79 (Feb 24, 2007)

So wait, do they remove all the hair or what?


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Feb 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_So wait, do they remove all the hair or what?_

 
No no no no nooooo!! All my hairs are all still there, you can't see them because right now they're all stuck together under the ink and the cream and the little scab thing. They'll appear in a few days


----------



## Patricia (Feb 27, 2007)

i want to see more pics when they are fully healed!!!


----------



## Bianca (Feb 28, 2007)

Wowsers, it's dark but I like them, good shape!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Mar 21, 2007)

Ok girl's, one month after the touch up this is what they look like!!!
They still have to fade a bit, but here's the outcome pretty much!!!


----------



## Patricia (Mar 24, 2007)

love them!


----------



## bad_doll (Apr 7, 2007)

I think they turned out nice.
If u want them lighter u can always brush on a lighter eyeshadow over them!


----------

